# [X11] Sony Vaio GRT815E NVIDIA Problem

## aZZe

Hallo!!

Ich habe obiges Notebook und bekomme meine FX5600 Go nicht zum laufen. Habe mit diesem Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet, da ich es schon millionen Mal gemacht habe aber nun gut. Habe den nvidia-kernel4496 emerged und den dazugehörigen GLX Treiber. Wenn ich "kdm starte um zu sehen ob es funktioniert kommen nur komische Schriftzeichen und Hyroglyphen auf meinem Bildschirm. Hier ist meine XF86Config:

Section "Module"

      Load  "bitmap"

      Load  "dbe"

      Load  "extmod"

      Load  "freetype"

      Load  "glx"

      Load  "type1"

      Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

     Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

    Option "XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option 	"Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option 	"Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    #Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    #Option      "Buttons"          "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

  #  Option       "DPMS"

    HorizSync   31.5-64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

   # UseModes	"Modes[0]"

EndSection

#Section "Modes"

  #Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  #Modeline "1024x768" 133.10 1024 1072 1312 1408 768 770 782 808 #117Hz

  #Modeline "1024x768" 141.61 1120 1168 1408 1504 840 842 854 880 #107Hz

  #Modeline  "1024x768"    133.10   1024 1048 1288 1408    768  770  782  812

  #Modeline  "1024x768"    133.10   1024 1036 1276 1388    768  770  782  812

  #Modeline  "1024x768" 112.19 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 783 802

  #Modeline 	"1024x768" 101.99 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 783 802

  #Modeline 	"1024x768" 126.16 1024 1040 1216 1400 768 768 783 802

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    Option      "NvAgp" "2"

    DefaultDepth 16

#    DefaultFbBpp 32

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Ich kann dann auch auf keine Textkonsol mehr zugreifen. Ich muss mit Strg+Alt+Entf das Notebook rebooten. Was kann das sein????

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## aZZe

O.K. ich habs aufgegeben. Hab mich echt gefreut auf einem Laptop mit einem Gentoo Linux drauf. Aber ich hab echt die Schn*** voll. Zuerst hatte ich einen vanilla source Kernel drauf, der kein iptabels konnte. Dauernd waren irgndwelch undefinierten Symbole vorhanden. Umgestiegen auf gentoo server sources -> Hurra iptables funktioniert aber mein X nicht. Schien also sehr buggy zu sein da er auf nem Desktop System auch nicht gerade glänzte.... für einen server kernel na ja ich weiß nicht. Die Namensgebung war hier wohl nicht so glücklich. Danach hab ich mir gedacht O.K. wenn schon der stabilste Kernel(vanilla) nicht funzt, der server kernel auch nicht dann nimmste halt die Gentoo sources. Nach ner Weile alles prima System das erste mal gebootet alles lief. Toll dachte ich endlich gehts ja. Nur dann kam der Hammer......die Netzwerkkarte(SiS 900) funzte nicht!!!! Ich denk das gibts doch!!!!! Es ging doch die ganze Zeit!!! Egal was ich machte es lief nicht. Dann konnte ich mal hin und wieder einen Rechner in meinem Netzwerk pingen dann wieder nicht. Nach aussen ging es überhaupt nicht. 

Fazit: Nach drei verschiedenen Kerneln gabs das von Sony mitgelieferte Windows XP

Bin schon irgendwie enttäuscht, da ich nicht gerade nen Windows Freund bin und bis jetzt super Erfahrungen mit Gentoo hatte. Nur was die Unterstützung für Notebooks angeht siehts wohl nicht so prächtig aus  :Sad: 

Zumahl dieses Notebook kein Centrino ist oder irgendwelche wilde Hardware besitzt, die absolut nicht unterstützt wird.

Das GRT815E hat einen stinknormalen P4 2,8GHz 512MB DDR-RAM, NVIDIA FX5600Go, DVD+RW Brenner, PCMCIA usw. Also im Prinzip ganz normale Hardware.

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Dauernd waren irgndwelch undefinierten Symbole vorhanden.

 _Kann_ damit zusammenhängen, dass benötigte Module nicht um Kernel sind.

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Umgestiegen auf gentoo server sources -> Hurra iptables funktioniert aber mein X nicht. Schien also sehr buggy zu sein da er auf nem Desktop System auch nicht gerade glänzte.... für einen server kernel na ja ich weiß nicht. Die Namensgebung war hier wohl nicht so glücklich.

 Bitte was sind die "Gentoo Server Sources"? In Sachen Kernelsourcen ist zwar momentan etwas Bewegung, Server-Sourcen sind mir aber noch nicht untergekommen (geschweige denn kann ich diese im Portage finden ...)

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

>  Danach hab ich mir gedacht O.K. wenn schon der stabilste Kernel(vanilla) nicht funzt, der server kernel auch nicht dann nimmste halt die Gentoo sources. 

 gentoo-sources sind mometan für aktuelle Hardware nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert, sind zwar totgepatcht, basieren aber immer noch auf 2.4.20.

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Nach ner Weile alles prima System das erste mal gebootet alles lief. Toll dachte ich endlich gehts ja. Nur dann kam der Hammer......die Netzwerkkarte(SiS 900) funzte nicht!!!! Ich denk das gibts doch!!!!! Es ging doch die ganze Zeit!!! Egal was ich machte es lief nicht. Dann konnte ich mal hin und wieder einen Rechner in meinem Netzwerk pingen dann wieder nicht. Nach aussen ging es überhaupt nicht. 

 Dann liegt das an der Konfiguration, entweder eine Karte geht oder nicht. Alles dazwischen ist Konfigurationssache ...

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Fazit: Nach drei verschiedenen Kerneln gabs das von Sony mitgelieferte Windows XP

 Probier mal da die ac-sources, die _sollen_ mit Notebooks gut gehen ...

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Bin schon irgendwie enttäuscht, da ich nicht gerade nen Windows Freund bin und bis jetzt super Erfahrungen mit Gentoo hatte. Nur was die Unterstützung für Notebooks angeht siehts wohl nicht so prächtig aus 

 Es ist immer auch eine Frage, welche Kernel-Sourcen ich wähle, bei deiner Auswahl hast du nicht unbedingt ein glückliches Händchen gehabt  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## aZZe

 *Quote:*   

> Probier mal da die ac-sources, die _sollen_ mit Notebooks gut gehen ... 

 

sollen gut gehen oder funktionieren sie auch? Ich mein ich hab hier doch keine super exotische Hardware dann würd ich es ja verstehen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> sollen gut gehen oder funktionieren sie auch? Ich mein ich hab hier doch keine super exotische Hardware dann würd ich es ja verstehen.

 _Sollen_ gut (also besser als andere) gehen, prinzipiell sollte das aber auch mit nem Vanilla-Kernel machbar sein. Ich würd den Fehler auch nicht unbedingt in den Kernel-Sourcen suchen, sondern auch mal die Konfiguration als eine Möglichkeit ins Auge fassen ...

Tobias

----------

## aZZe

O.K. check das mal aus. Wenns nicht geht komm ich vorbei Oberhausen ist ja nicht so weit  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

So habe die ac-sources installiert. Nur habe ich das gleiche X Problem wie voher auch. Was kann ich denn jetzt noch machen??? Ich hab echt keine Lust Windows auf meinem laptop zu installieren!!! Helft mir bitte!

----------

## aZZe

Hier ist auch nochmal die log Datei die XF86Config steht oben im ersten Beitrag:

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22-ac4 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 11 November 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 11 14:28:06 2003

(==) Using config file: "/root/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) XKB: variant: "nodeadkeys"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80002008, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 104d,814e rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0002 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0008 card 0000,0000 rev 14 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 104d,814e rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:6: chip 1039,7013 card 104d,814e rev a0 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 104d,814e rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 104d,814e rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 104d,814e rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 104d,814e rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 104d,814e rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 104d,814e rev 90 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1180,0476 card 4000,0000 rev aa class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1180,0476 card 4800,0000 rev aa class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 1180,0552 card 104d,814e rev 02 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,031a card 104d,814f rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20800000 - 0x20bfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20400000 - 0x207fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:10:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x21000000 - 0x213fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20c00000 - 0x20ffffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x031a) rev 161, Mem @ 0xd5000000/24, 0xe0000000/28

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd4005000 - 0xd40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd4004000 - 0xd4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd4003000 - 0xd4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd4002000 - 0xd4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x0000147f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x0000100f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd4005000 - 0xd40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd4004000 - 0xd4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd4003000 - 0xd4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd4002000 - 0xd4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x0000147f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x0000100f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd4005000 - 0xd40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd4004000 - 0xd4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd4003000 - 0xd4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd4002000 - 0xd4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x0000147f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x0000100f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.0.1

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd4005000 - 0xd40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd4004000 - 0xd4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd4003000 - 0xd4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd4002000 - 0xd4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x0000147f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x0000100f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd4005000 - 0xd40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd4004000 - 0xd4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd4003000 - 0xd4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd4002000 - 0xd4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001480 - 0x000014ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x0000147f (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x0000100f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[26] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "2"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGPGART requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD5000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX Go5600

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.31.20.37.b3

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified HorizSync "30.000-95.000" has been adjusted

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      to "30.000-49.000" (the intersection with EDID-specified

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      HorizSync "29.000-49.000")

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "30.000-150.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "30.000-60.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "0.000-60.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-49.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 30.00-60.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (width too large for virtual size)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): No modes remaining for display device DFP-0

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "ddc"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

----------

## aZZe

Könnte mir nicht einer von euch seine XF86Config schicken? Natürlich jetzt nur eine von einem Notebook mit NVIDIA Karte.

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## SuEt

ich besitze das dell inspiron 8100 mit nvidia geforce2 go. wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir meine XF86Config mailen (allerdings stimmen dann evtl Auflösung und v-sync und h-sync nicht).

gruss

SuEt

----------

## aZZe

Das wäre echt ne super Sache!!!!! timo.antweiler@t-online.de

Warte schon ganz gespannt auf deine mail  :Very Happy: 

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## MatzeOne

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> ich besitze das dell inspiron 8100 mit nvidia geforce2 go. wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir meine XF86Config mailen (allerdings stimmen dann evtl Auflösung und v-sync und h-sync nicht).
> 
> gruss
> 
> SuEt

 

funktioniert bei dir auch die hardware beschleunigung? ich habe nämlich probleme mit open gl, welche ich auf meinem desktop-pc mit einer geforce4 ti 4600 nicht habe :S

----------

## SuEt

 *Quote:*   

> funktioniert bei dir auch die hardware beschleunigung? ich habe nämlich probleme mit open gl

 

Was meinst du genau damit? Ich spiele hin und wieder enemy-territory und das funktioniert ohne Probleme (mit den nvidia-treibern und nicht mit mesa oder sonst etwas). Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, funktioniert alles einwandfrei (kann mich aber auch irren, da ich das laptop hauptsächlich zum arbeiten benötige)

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## MatzeOne

 *SuEt wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   funktioniert bei dir auch die hardware beschleunigung? ich habe nämlich probleme mit open gl 
> 
> Was meinst du genau damit? Ich spiele hin und wieder enemy-territory und das funktioniert ohne Probleme (mit den nvidia-treibern und nicht mit mesa oder sonst etwas). Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, funktioniert alles einwandfrei (kann mich aber auch irren, da ich das laptop hauptsächlich zum arbeiten benötige)
> 
> Gruss
> ...

 

ich kann dir nvidia-treiber nicht nutzen, weil dann x nicht startet... verwendie ich als driver "nv" und lade nicht "dri", dann kann ich immerhin apps wie glxgears oder die xscreensaver starten...

----------

## SuEt

was steht in deiner XFree86.0.log, wenn du nvidia in dein XF86Config einträgst? rsp. hast du, bevor du xfree startest, insmod nvidia gemacht?

gruss

SuEt

----------

